

Eye Tracking Study: Users Largely Blind To Real-Time Results In Search - jsm386
http://searchengineland.com/eye-tracking-study-users-largely-blind-to-real-time-results-in-search-37381

======
tbgvi
Not sure how conclusive that really is. To me their heat map tells me that
people are blind to results that aren't at the top of the page. If the real-
time results were at the top I'm sure people would pay more attention to them.

~~~
msbmsb
From the comments on the page: "This is actually just one screen shot from the
study. Overall, Oneupweb did track all of the real-time results, including
those in position 2, 3, and 4 of Google."

------
msbmsb
Often the real-time results (especially from twitter) have duplicates or
simply very sparse info that may scroll by too fast, making it easy to just
ignore altogether. The real-time results box on google also feels cramped to
me.

It can be useful if you're aware of what it is and the likely nature of the
rt-results (or if that's precisely what you're looking to see) and willing to
sit and watch or scroll through. How often that is done or is useful is a
question.

------
chaosmachine
I tend to skip right over the "real time" Twitter results when they show up in
Google. When I'm on Google, I'm looking for websites, not tweets.

And who thought sticking an auto-scrolling iframe in the middle of the search
results page was a good idea?

